# some more skeeter pee questions



## countrygirl (Aug 14, 2010)

i started a new thread so there would be no images to wait for...
the s.g. on my pink lemonade sp was .992 this morning!! yah
added the kmeta/sorbate and sparkaloid.
this is my first experience with sparkaloid. it's pretty funky, lol. 
it's hard to imagine something like that makes wine CLEAR!
so here are my questions...
1. someone mentioned that skeeter pee can be drunk while still a little cloudy/lemonade looking....?
after racking, i have quite a bit left for any topping up, etc. i could put it in a wine bottle with an airlock, but i thought about sweeting it and givin it a swig this weekend. 
also, i'm planning on starting a white (alexander vino blanc) from concentrate this weekend. edit: strike the vino blanc; gonna save it for apple...going on with the beaujolais to make blackberry beaujolais
2. would that make a decent slurry to use for next skeeter pee starter? edit: what kind of starter would this beaujolais make? (another pink pee, lol)
(seems like it, the white, would make a true to life lemonade?)
any thoughts?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 14, 2010)

1. Some people drink it cloudy and are OK with it. When I taste it cloudy, I think it carries a little more of a yeasty taste. That isn't all bad.... I mean fresh bread is yeasty and yummy. Also, if it's a small quantity and will fit in your fridge, you don't even have to stabilize, you could add sugar and keep it cold so that it doesn't ferment again. Just don't cap it and forget it on the counter.

2. I've found that a variety of colors is nice. People seem to like to make a choice... even if they taste pretty much the same, being able to look over several bottles that are colored differently and had different slurry parent flavors, it makes choosing more fun.


----------



## WineYooper (Aug 14, 2010)

Mighty fine looking cooler!!!!! Sure would have liked to have you and that cooler along on my last fishing trip on Superior. Being newer we didn't find many fish but that cooler would have made the long day more tolerable. My buddy just bought a used 25' boat and he's keeping at my place in the U.P. so will be out much more in the future. I better get more pee going.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 15, 2010)

WineYooper said:


> Mighty fine looking cooler!!!!! Sure would have liked to have you and that cooler along on my last fishing trip on Superior. Being newer we didn't find many fish but that cooler would have made the long day more tolerable. My buddy just bought a used 25' boat and he's keeping at my place in the U.P. so will be out much more in the future. I better get more pee going.



yooper, u hit the nail on the head! good for those kinda days and gotta get more pee going, lol!
that is an awesome cooler lon! i've planned on putting mine in wine bottles, but that looks so cool, i may have to rethink my options...wow!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 22, 2010)

*skeeter pee before and after*

3 bottles (1 gal.ea) before tonights italian supper at sil
2 bottles left after?
it's not due to be sweetened for another week, but the left over i had last weekend was so good, i'm gonna whip up another batch of the blueberry lemonade for tonight...u can't keep this stuff "in stock" rofl


----------



## Arne (Aug 22, 2010)

I actually believe there is something wrong with the recipe. The stuff just disappears. Must have a poof factor in the ingredients. lol


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 22, 2010)

Arne said:


> I actually believe there is something wrong with the recipe. The stuff just disappears. Must have a poof factor in the ingredients. lol


totally agree arne, lol
and here i've been worried about not getting enough small corona/modella bottles...at this rate, i ain't gonna need 'em


----------



## Arne (Aug 23, 2010)

You think it leaves fast in the big bottles, at least you can keep track what happens to it. Put it in the little bottles and one here and one there and there is that poof factor again. lol


----------



## croppy (Aug 23, 2010)

ok, i have never heard of skeeter pee until i found this forum now after reading about it i wanna make some, is the flavor anywhere near what something like mikes hard lemonade would be like? cause im not really a big fan of that stuff but have some friends who are that i could pass it off on. thanks

-dan-


----------



## Julie (Aug 23, 2010)

croppy said:


> ok, i have never heard of skeeter pee until i found this forum now after reading about it i wanna make some, is the flavor anywhere near what something like mikes hard lemonade would be like? cause im not really a big fan of that stuff but have some friends who are that i could pass it off on. thanks
> 
> -dan-



Hi Dan,

It is like a lemon wine, does not have the fizz that Mike's has and I think the lemone flavor is better, like lemonade. I usually use an elderberrry or blackberry slurry and there is a very faint taste of that at the beginning then ends in the lemon taste. Give it a try, it is worth it.


----------



## croppy (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks julie, now because of this forum i have to buy alot more equipment for all the things i wanna try lol, i blame all of you, at first i was ok with just buying a kit and doing that but nooooo you put all these ideas in my head and i just have to try them  thanks for that

-dan-


----------



## Arne (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey croppy,
Think most everybody here will agree. Get ur pee started and then start another batch. Iffn ya don't you will wish you did. Seems like it disappears really really fast. I didn't take my own advise, but really wish I had. lol Good luck.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 23, 2010)

Arne said:


> Hey croppy,
> Think most everybody here will agree. Get ur pee started and then start another batch. Iffn ya don't you will wish you did. Seems like it disappears really really fast. I didn't take my own advise, but really wish I had. lol Good luck.


arne is right...as soon as my apple/pear is done, i'm gonna do another batch. it gives u something to drink in between the fermenting and the aging...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 23, 2010)

croppy said:


> ok, i have never heard of skeeter pee until i found this forum now after reading about it i wanna make some, is the flavor anywhere near what something like mikes hard lemonade would be like? cause im not really a big fan of that stuff but have some friends who are that i could pass it off on. thanks
> 
> -dan-



Dan,
It's a bit different than Mikes HL. Mike's is produced like a beer and then flavored with lemon. Skeeter Pee is produced like a wine and has natural lemon flavor in it already. It is it's own beverage, but it tastes best on days that Mike's would be most popular. If you haven't been to the website yet, hop over there and read though the FAQ's before starting your first batch.
Good luck and enjoy,


----------



## croppy (Aug 23, 2010)

i have browsed the website quickly, i will take an indepth look at it tonight, thanks 

-dan-


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 28, 2010)

i just thought of another question...anyone ever cook with skeeter pee?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 29, 2010)

It makes a very good marinade for chicken fajitas. Cut chicken breast meat in thin strips and marinate overnight with a dash of whorchestershire in the SP.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 29, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> It makes a very good marinade for chicken fajitas. Cut chicken breast meat in thin strips and marinate overnight with a dash of whorchestershire in the SP.


thank you lon!
i gave my sister in law a bottle yesterday, and i drank 1/2 a bottle myself. i put the cork back on and put the rest in the fridge. sounds like sp may keep better after uncorked, too, compared to traditional wine, but wanted some ideas, just in case.
i've been having trouble finding small bottles
can u believe that!? i'm sure i just haven't stumbled into/asked the right crowd yet. my mil saved some fuzzy peach something or another bottles, but they had a plastic label that has been heck to get off and someone gave me some corona bottles, but the design was painted on? i guess i'm sticking with wine bottles for now!


----------

